# دينا حدادين - إني لك (ترانيم جديدة تجنن)



## ارووجة (26 فبراير 2007)

1-إلق على الرب همك

2- قلبي ينبض

3- ليس من الصعب

4- مادمت ربي

5- مجدك

6-  من أنا

7- ربي نور

8- صخرت خلاصي

9- يا ابانا

10- يا سيدي




*استمع بشكل متواصل*


_+يارب يعجبوكم+_


----------



## Michael (27 فبراير 2007)

برافووووووووووووووو يا اروجة


----------



## ارووجة (27 فبراير 2007)

ميرسي ليك اخي ^_^


----------



## shadyos (1 مارس 2007)

الرب يباركك علي مجهودك العظيم


----------



## ارووجة (1 مارس 2007)

ويباركك اخي ^_^


----------



## مريم ملاك (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دينا حدادين - إني لك (ترانيم جديدة تجنن)*

انا سوف اتاخر قليلا بسبب الامتحانات لانها اخر سنة وشهادة واطلب ان تذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## kang jun sang (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دينا حدادين - إني لك (ترانيم جديدة تجنن)*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اروجة
ربناااااااااااااااا يبارك خدمتك
وجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارى التحميل


----------



## Emad-ch (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دينا حدادين - إني لك (ترانيم جديدة تجنن)*

thanx for your great 's working


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: دينا حدادين - إني لك (ترانيم جديدة تجنن)*

*ميرسى كتييييييييييييير ارووجة على الشريط 
بجد جميل..ربنا يعوضك خير​*


----------



## elbremoooo (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دينا حدادين - إني لك (ترانيم جديدة تجنن)*

لاتخف ايها القطيع الصغير لان اباكم قد سر أن يعطيكم الملكوت:new5::new5:


----------



## elbremoooo (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دينا حدادين - إني لك (ترانيم جديدة تجنن)*

شكرا كتير لمحبتكم


----------



## فريد_فايز (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دينا حدادين - إني لك (ترانيم جديدة تجنن)*

ميرسى كتييييييييييييير ارووجة على الشريط 
بجد جميل..ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## elven (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دينا حدادين - إني لك (ترانيم جديدة تجنن)*

جميلة جدا


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دينا حدادين - إني لك (ترانيم جديدة تجنن)*

ميرسى اوى يا ارووجة ع الترانيم الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

